# mandarin duck down the river



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

there was a mandarin and shoveler duck down the river tyne in haddington,
:thumbup:








mandarin duck









shoveler duck


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Amazing pics.

Mandarins are such stunners. Lucky to see a Mallard where i am


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

wow the mandarin is really beautiful!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great Pictures! I love ducks! I really want some!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Unusual to see them on rivers, they usually like quite covered ponds 
Beautiful photos


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

If you see the manderin again catch it and ill buy it for £30.... im after a pair of them.

i should have aylesbury and white crested bali runners hatching on wednesday if anyone interested? live in leicester


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> If you see the manderin again catch it and ill buy it for £30.... im after a pair of them.
> 
> i should have aylesbury and white crested bali runners hatching on wednesday if anyone interested? live in leicester


  
They are wild birds!!!!
What would you do with them? 
Eat them or shut them in a cage


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

I was only joking about catching it .....I wouldnt eat them..when i get a pair they will be for breeding. be kept in my garden with the rest of my ducks


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

this site sells mandarins for £50 a pair

http://www.waterfowlonline.co.uk/


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you for the website i will have alook as ill be getting some in the next couple of months for next years breeding season


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

You can also buy fertile Mandarin eggs to hatch yourself.

Theres a few sellers on eBay.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah i know im watching them all lol.... but i would rather have the birds than the eggs as they are going for over £50 for 6 eggs even tho i would pay that its just i dont want to take the risk you never know none of them might not be fertile.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

chickenrun said:


> ...i would rather have the birds than the eggs as they are going for over £50 for 6 eggs even tho i would pay that its just i *dont want to take the risk you never know none of them might* [\not/] *be fertile. *


oh, piffle and hogwash!  U can candle the egg to see its development, and U already have ducks to set them under - for that matter, a broody hen would do.

leave wild birds where they belong - 
to say nothing of the chance of exposing YOUR *much-loved* birds to disease, parasites, gut-microbes, etc, from the wildlings, to which they may have no resistance.

i have had offers from many ppl to collect turtles from the wild for them - 
over 9 long-tons (thats 2200# x 9 = 19,800#) of LIVE turtles from the wild go from the USA to Asia, on average, each year. 
how long do U think wild-species can support such insanity? 
we need our wildlings in the wild - not somebodys duck-yard or turtle-pond, or on the menu for a wedding. 

yes, U are just one person - but so were the Just * One * Persons who nearly eradicated the egrets of the USA for ladies hats, one hat at a time. 
:mad5:

if U want another species, BUY the pair - or eggs from captives. don;t sleaze around. 
--- terry


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely duck photo's.

Mandarin ducks are not native to Britian, several escaped from collections & started a feral population here. They have done very well since & don't seem a threat to any of our native species of duck.
It says in the link below, they aren't protected birds, but I believe they could be now.
Mandarin Duck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Mandarin ducks are not native to Britian, several escaped from collections & started a feral population here. They have done very well since & don't seem a threat to any of our native species of duck.


thanks for the link, hun!  

yup, i knew they were introduced via captive-escapees - 
nonetheless, the bird on the river is highly unlikely to be somebodys pet, and so long as they are not damaging, 
i;d as lief let them be - in the wild.

i will however, GLADLY offer U every escaped, cross-bred, indistinguishable MUTT of Muscovy + Rouen origin 
Feral Ducks on Flickr - Photo Sharing! 
in the USA - or just Virginia, if thats too many birds :lol: i;ll throw in the Pekins, Runners and Calls for a bonus!

the bloody-bedamned Muscovies are huge re wild-Mallards, but the drakes are rank and rampant, and rape anything with wings 
they can catch. :mad5: Muscovies were kept for egg-laying, too, and as a result, 
the blighters are as fertile (and nasty) as pond-muck. 
Muscovy Ducks: Species information and Photos

Muscovy-ducks + their cross-bred ducks will lay eggs 9 mos of the 12, and are not incredibly devoted mums; 
many are downright casual, and on the wildlife-hotline, i lost track of the number of times i had to field calls 
from a sobbing woman or outraged man, saying, *she hatched them, and then she LEFT... and theres 2-dozen ducklings 
peeping in my yard!, with nothing to eat, and its COLD out there...* 
happened every year. ~ sigh... ~

if the UK ever decides to eradicate Mandarins in the wild, i;ll do a deal - 
i;ll trade 2-dozen plucked + gutted Muscovy-mutts and Rouen-mutts, for every ONE live-Mandarin.  
i can offer a bounty on them, here, and ship them fresh-frozen.

if only they became popular for Thanksgiving as the entree... :thumbup: i would rejoice! 
* lets go huntin fer the Thanksgiving ducks, paw - how many do ya think this year? 
well, son... 
theres us four, and Aunt Mabel, and Dottys husband + 2 kids, and Dicks gonna be here with his girl - 
thats 10, i was thinkin 5 birds and we;ll make pate' with the leftovers. 
hows that sound? 
 oh, GREAT, paw! if i get 2, can we toss for the 3rd one?  
sure! i don;t want to hog all the fun...  * (claps son on the shoulder as they go to get the shotguns out for cleaning)

ah, what a lovely fantasy... :001_tt1: 
--- terry

sick of &%$#@! feral ducks and geese, and $&*#[email protected] dumb people who INSIST on feeding the poop-machines...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We don't need your cross bred ducks. We have enough mucky ducks here of our own. On most any pond or lake in Britian, as our Mallards can & do mate with any duck that gets near them, whatever the breed.
I found this link, it seems a lot of duck & goose species will inter breed. :confused1::eek6::blushing::shocked::001_smile:

Hybrid Ducks (gobirding.eu)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ah, fudge!  grump, grump, grump... 
i figured somebody there might be happy to eat em, if nothing else.

i swear i;m gonna start a Hunt-Yer-Own bird movement for T-Day, and by gum, it WON;t be a turkey on the platter... 
i even wrote a jingle!  R U ready? ahh-emm, koff, koff...

radio-voice sings to catchy tune... 
_______________________________________

_*duck is lovely, duck is nice... all dark-meat, and what a price! 
buy a license, then the shells, its all yours - go get it, fellas! 
duck is tender, ducks delicious... 
look, these gorgeous duck-y dishes!... 
theres stuffed-duck, pressed-duck, duck with apples, 
Peking-duck and sardinapalous, 
yummy duck with marinade, duck la-Orange', 
glazed with marmalade; shining roasted duck so crispy, 
melt-in-your-mouth duck breast or pate'; 
cubed to scatter in a salad; savory across the palate. 
forget Grandpas turkey, dry as dust, and big as hippopotamus - 
get some ducks and then you;re living - NOW, U have a great Thanksgiving!

thank Heaven for delicious ducks... pass the platter, please! *_ 
__________________________________


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Im pretty sure they aren't protected yet but i know over here in england you are ment to clip their wings to stop them from flying as they are not native to this country.... i just got 6 eggs going in incubator on wednesday when my call duck eggs arrive


----------

